# Meet Millie!!!



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

We finally have a puppy!!! I couldn't be more excited! We have had her for a week now and i think things are going pretty good. We are crate training her and she is doing really well. She has had a few pee accidents on the floor but that is only because i haven't figured out the sign she is giving me when she has to pee. The pooping sign she is very clear about. 
She cried the first few nights but that got better every night and now she is sleeping right through. 
We are starting puppy classes on the 20th and I can't wait. I have taught her to sit and lay down and we are working on "in your crate" and leave it. She is such a smart puppy!
I was wondering if you could link me to a grooming post. She likes being brushed for the most part but not so much when i brush her back legs. I am clumsy at it though. Not sure how to position her to get the the hard to reach places.
Just wanted to say hi! I'm trying to attach a picture to this but I don't know if it will work.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww!!!! So cute!!! Love the eyebrows!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

she's adorable! And, she looks a lot like my Gemma did at that age!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

So pretty. Love the pic.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! She's a cutie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome! She's adorable!!! There are TONS of grooming threads. Just put "grooming" in the search window, and you'll come up with lots of reading to keep you busy.

Most "serious" Havanese people, like breeders and those who show in conformation, teach their dogs to lie on their sides while being groomed. Honestly, I was a TOTAL failure at that. Kodi fought me, and I gave up. But he was my first Hav, (first dog! ) and I think I felt too sorry for him. With my NEXT one, I will be more persistent, and s/he WILL learn to lie down for grooming! 

My alternative was to set up a grooming station with a grooming loop. (which goes around the dog's or puppy's neck like a collar, and holds them in one place) That leaves you both hands free to position and groom the dog. That works fro us still, I can get to all parts of him, and he doesn't need to lie down!


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Everyone!!! I see that i posted twice. Ooops! I can't figure out how to delete one.



krandall said:


> Welcome! She's adorable!!! There are TONS of grooming threads. Just put "grooming" in the search window, and you'll come up with lots of reading to keep you busy.
> 
> Most "serious" Havanese people, like breeders and those who show in conformation, teach their dogs to lie on their sides while being groomed. Honestly, I was a TOTAL failure at that. Kodi fought me, and I gave up. But he was my first Hav, (first dog! ) and I think I felt too sorry for him. With my NEXT one, I will be more persistent, and s/he WILL learn to lie down for grooming!
> 
> My alternative was to set up a grooming station with a grooming loop. (which goes around the dog's or puppy's neck like a collar, and holds them in one place) That leaves you both hands free to position and groom the dog. That works fro us still, I can get to all parts of him, and he doesn't need to lie down!


Thanks for the advice! I will start reading.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome Sarahdee and Millie. She looks very much as Tyler did when he was a puppy and you can see by his avatar how he has changes. Still has the eyebrows though. Congrats!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Millie is a beauty. Love those eyebrows!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Love the marking on your puppy. Reminds me of "Ruthiec's Charlie" they almost have the same pattern.

Here is a YT link that help me with grooming: 




Canela use to HATE brushing but now she's a pro, she lays there n sleep thru it.

I'm the opposite from Karen  I let Vino (he's my 4th dog, the youngest of the 4) he gets away wit everything he has the excuse of "he's a puppy"

Puppy Vino at 7 mo is still a struggle to brush not perfect but he lets me brush him but it keeps moving on me. I was more strict with Canela grooming ritual maybe that's why she lets me line comb her with no problems.

Anyways Welcome... Hope the video is useful!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

sandypaws said:


> Welcome Sarahdee and Millie. She looks very much as Tyler did when he was a puppy and you can see by his avatar how he has changes. Still has the eyebrows though. Congrats!


I think it's so cool how much Havanese coats can change. I can't wait to see how Millie changes.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

sandypaws said:


> Welcome Sarahdee and Millie. She looks very much as Tyler did when he was a puppy and you can see by his avatar how he has changes. Still has the eyebrows though. Congrats!


 How old was he when he started changing. Maddie has a lot of gray coming in. I love the way Tyler looks. Maddie is about 3 and a half years old.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Suzi said:


> How old was he when he started changing. Maddie has a lot of gray coming in. I love the way Tyler looks. Maddie is about 3 and a half years old.


Unfortunately, Suzi, I don't remember, as it probably started years ago, but I do know it was a gradual process. We didn't have digital pictures way back when but maybe I can find some old photos and try to pinpoint the change. Sorry!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That would be fun to see. For awhile I thought maddie was looking like red was coming in.Her undercoat now is dark gray.
I forget to welcome our new puppy to Havanese forum:wave:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Millie is a cutie!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

A real cutie and very like my Charlie! although his tan bits have lightened significantly from when he was little.

Oh you are going to have so much fun


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Welcome! Millie, you're a knock-out!


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome to you and Millie. She is adorable.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BFrancs said:


> Love the marking on your puppy. Reminds me of "Ruthiec's Charlie" they almost have the same pattern.
> 
> Here is a YT link that help me with grooming:
> 
> ...


Just to clarify&#8230; Kodi has always been good about being groomed, just not lying DOWn to be groomed.  He has a real aversion to it. One of the few "tricks" that I've tried to train and failed at was rolling over. Same problem. He just feels very insecure about going over on his side. (unless he's really sleepy! )


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Millie is adorable!:welcome:


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

BFrancs said:


> Love the marking on your puppy. Reminds me of "Ruthiec's Charlie" they almost have the same pattern.
> 
> Here is a YT link that help me with grooming:
> 
> ...


Thanks for that video! That's exactly what I need!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Glad to help - check out her YT channel - she has some real helpful videos/tips. Only thing I don't think she mentions and you won't need it not time soon but stock up on cornstarch, it will come in handy later on when her hair is longer.


----------



## Seattleite (Dec 4, 2013)

Aww, she is adorable!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I always brush/comb gemma while she is laying on my lap! I've done this ever since she was a puppy and find it works the best for us!

Gemma is 2 and has kept her dark black, but I know she could still lighten up, even at this age! The colour changes in this breed continue to amaze me!


----------

